# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Młody wiek, drętwienie twarzy przy pochylaniu, prosze o pomoc!

## bod

Witam!
Mam problem z nadciśnieniem. W kwietniu skończę 20 lat. Jestem studentem, prowadziłem zawsze aktywny tryb życia (grałem w piłkę nożną przez 11 lat) ale kontuzja kolona rok temu uniemożliwia mi prowadzenie aż tak aktywnego trybu życia jak dotąd. Raz-dwa razy w tygodniu po 90min uprawiam jakiś sport. Od jakiegoś roku-dwóch lat przy schylaniu się, wiązania sznurowadeł, pochylania głowy w dół czuję napływ ciśnienia do głowy, mniej więcej od policzków do końca czoła, robię się momentalnie czerwony na twarzy, wręcz bordowy. Znajomi i rodzina zauważyli również że proste czynności powodują u mnie przyśpieszenie oddechu i rytmu bicia serca. Martwię się, bo nie wiem co mi dolega i jak temu zapobiec.. Nie mam nadwagi, nie palę papierosów, alkohol piję bardzo bardzo rzadko. 
Proszę o jakąś pomoc, ostatnio robiłem sobie profilaktyczne badania które nie wykazały niczego, ciśnienie w normie.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bod

najnowsze badania wykazały u mnie nieco podwyższony stan cholesterolu i trójglicerydów, mogę prosić o jakieś wskazówki, porady, diagnozy?

----------


## kiereczka5

dieta  beztłuszczowa,małosolna  i  leki  na  zbicie  cholesterolu.

----------


## bod

czy może to być przyczyną mojego drętwienia twarzy ?

----------


## rat.dam

Zgłoś się do lekarza, możesz posiadać jakieś braki w organizmie (magnes,potas) itp
pozdrawiam

----------


## bod

byłem, lekarz uważa że wszystko jest w porządku a nie jest..

----------


## rat.dam

zrób morfologie z rozmazem,ob,tsh (badania)

----------


## bod

było robione, wszystko w porządku..

----------


## rat.dam

Jeżeli masz nadal takie dolegliwości to zgłoś się do lekarza najlepiej kardiologa, który zdiagnozuje Twoje dolegliwości
pozdrawiam

----------


## PabloMed

Powyższony poziom cholesterolu w Pana przypadku leczy się dietą. Ogarniczyć ilosc potraw smazonych. Sół nie ma wpływu na cholesterol, a jedynie na cisnienie krwi, wiec jesli ono jest w normie, nie trzeba jej ogarniczać. Pozostałe objawy są niespecyficzne i konieczne jest zbadanie przez lekarza

----------


## bod

dziękuje wszystkim za rady, wybieram się do kardiologa zatem.

pozdrawiam

----------

